# Allgem. Fragen: Umstellung von 32 zu 64 Bit System [~solved]

## slick

Ich möchte meinen Home-Allround-Server von 32 auf 64 Bit umstellen. 

Prinzipiell habe ich mir das wie folgt vorgestellt:

* Booten von 64 Bit CD

* Installation der gleichen Pakete (schematisch: emerge `cat 32bitWorldfile`)

* Übernahme der alten Configs

* Fertig

Da der Server gleichzeitig die zentrale Maschine im LAN ist, wird dessen Downtime möglicherweise zur Offlinezeit des kompletten LAN führen (Meine Frau kommt nicht mehr an ihre E-Mails. usw -> Stress), daher soll das möglichst schnell/reibungslos über die Bühne gehen.

Dazu folgende Fragen:

* Ist die Umstellung gemäß meiner Vorstellung realistisch?

* Welche Probleme könnten möglicherweise auftreten?

* Wie verhält es sich mit dem Dateisystem? Ich benutze aktuell xfs und da gibt es wohl Unterschiede zwischen 32/64 Bit. Kann man das Dateisystem 1:1 übernehmen oder besteht ein gewisses Risiko des Datenverlust?

* Wie verhält es sich bei anderen (binären) Daten, wie z.B. mysql Datenbanken? Kann man die 1:1 übernehmen?

* Auf der Maschine kommt Software-Raid (Level 1) zum Einsatz. Ist hier die Umstellung ein Problem oder läuft der Raid kommentarlos weiter?

* Kann man vorab prüfen welche Pakete möglicherweise unter 64 Bit (noch) nicht verfügbar sind o.ä.?

* Gibt es evt. doch eine Möglichkeit 64 Bit zur Laufzeit des 32 Bit in einem chroot, vm o.ä. zu compilieren um dann schneller auf das fertig erstellte System zu switchen um die Downtime zu verkürzen? (Bisher existiert hier kein anderes 64 Bit System auf dem man dies tun könnte)Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 29, 2009 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Aus welchem Grund willst du auf 64Bit umstellen. Was erhoffst du dir davon?

Sebastian

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Aus welchem Grund willst du auf 64Bit umstellen. Was erhoffst du dir davon? 

 

Ein wenig OT, aber ok. Weil ich noch kein 64 Bit System habe und es aus meiner Sicht bei einem Server mehr Sinn macht als bei einem Desktop. Dazu kommen technische Gründe wie RAM und der "sportliche" Ehrgeiz. Nachteile dadurch kann ich nicht erkennen.

----------

## firefly

um von einem 32Bit System ein 64Bit chroot zu machen, muss der kernel 64Bit binaries ausführen können. Ansonsten funktioniert es nicht. Soweit ich das weis, musst du den kernel auf 64Bit umstellen (mit aktiven 32Bit "emulation"), damit dies funktioniert.

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Ein wenig OT, aber ok. Weil ich noch kein 64 Bit System habe und es aus meiner Sicht bei einem Server mehr Sinn macht als bei einem Desktop. Dazu kommen technische Gründe wie RAM und der "sportliche" Ehrgeiz. Nachteile dadurch kann ich nicht erkennen.

 

Ich behaupte mal das du den Unterschied zwischen 32 und 64 Bit nicht merkst. Ich hab in der Firma die gleichen Maschinen sowol mit Gentoo 32 als auch mit Gentoo 64. Da merkt man keinen richtigen Unterschied.

RAM ist ein Grund. Aber was macht die Kiste das sie mehr als 3GB Ram braucht?

Sportlicher Ehrgeiz: Den würde ich aber lieber an einem Desktoprechner oder ner Maschine die ich nicht bruache ausleben. Die einzigste möglichkeit die Kiste gescheit Umzustellen ist alles platt machen und neu aufsetzen. Alles andere ist meiner ansicht nach Murks. World und config Files kannst du natürlich kopieren. Mit dem XFS kenn ich mich net aus.

Ich würde den Server so lassen wie er ist. Seiden du brauchst unbedingt 8GB RAM oder mehr.

Sebastian

----------

## musv

 *slick wrote:*   

> Prinzipiell habe ich mir das wie folgt vorgestellt:
> 
> * Booten von 64 Bit CD
> 
> * Installation der gleichen Pakete (schematisch: emerge `cat 32bitWorldfile`)
> ...

 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das /etc und das Worldfile sichern und neuinstallieren. Einfach "drüberinstallieren" dürfte schiefgehen.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Da der Server gleichzeitig die zentrale Maschine im LAN ist, wird dessen Downtime möglicherweise zur Offlinezeit des kompletten LAN führen 

 

Schlechte Idee. Ich hab bei Gentoo wahrscheinlich aufgrund meiner großen Anzahl an gesetzten Use-Flags und ~arch immer Probleme / Blocks / Abbrüche beim Compilieren. Ohne Google, bugs.gentoo.org und unser liebes Forum bist du da mal ganz schnell aufgeschmissen.

 *slick wrote:*   

> * Wie verhält es sich mit dem Dateisystem? Ich benutze aktuell xfs und da gibt es wohl Unterschiede zwischen 32/64 Bit. Kann man das Dateisystem 1:1 übernehmen oder besteht ein gewisses Risiko des Datenverlust?
> 
> * Wie verhält es sich bei anderen (binären) Daten, wie z.B. mysql Datenbanken? Kann man die 1:1 übernehmen?

 

Bei xfs (und anderen Dateisystemen) gibt's keine Probleme. Was würdest du sonst mit externen Platten machen? Bei MySQL kann es durch eine Neuinstallation schon zu Problemen kommen, da man Datenbanken nicht einfach von einem Rechner auf einen anderen kopieren kann. Sicherer wäre hier ein MySQL-Dump als SQL-File mit anschließendem Import auf der Neuinstallation.

 *slick wrote:*   

> * Kann man vorab prüfen welche Pakete möglicherweise unter 64 Bit (noch) nicht verfügbar sind o.ä.?

 

GoogleEarth läuft intern mit 32bit, Skype gibt's nur als 32bit-Variante. Und Wine solltest du nicht probieren mit Win64-Flag zu compilieren. Kurz bei proprietären Binaries wirst du am ehesten auf 32bit-only stoßen. Die laufen aber mit Multilib-Useflag problemlos unter 64bit. Java, Acroread und Flash gibt's mittlerweile als 64bit.

----------

## slick

Wenn ich das insgesamt so reflektiere, lass ich lieber erstmal die Finger davon und fummel das irgendwann erstmal auf einer Testmaschine zusammen. Nicht das es nicht möglich wäre, aber klingt nicht nach "mal eben so nebenbei". Danke für die Infos.

~solved

----------

